# Ponting admits Australia failings



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

*Captain Ricky Ponting admitted Australia lost their focus at the key time as they slumped to a one-day series defeat against India.

***newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44467000/jpg/_44467310_rickyponting203.jpg

*"There are no excuses - we lost three games in a row and two of them were finals," he said after India won the second final in Brisbane by nine runs.

It is the second successive year Australia have lost in a home series final, after England's 2-0 win in 2007.

"Our level of cricket has dropped and we did the same last year," he added.

Australia, who won the World Cup for the third successive time last year in the Caribbean, return to the West Indies on tour in May.

They play three Tests, followed by a Twenty20 international and a five-match one-day series.

"We might have to look at the way we go about things to try and save some momentum up for the end of series," Ponting said.

Reflecting on India's victory down under, the Australia skipper said: "They outplayed us in the two finals and deserve to go home with the trophy."

Ponting denied that the friction between Harbhajan Singh and members of his team during India's tour had affected Australia's focus.

"It's quietened down over the last week and we've played our worst cricket over the last week," he said.

Source

​


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 4, 2008)

Hehe... Serves them right. Now let them feel when they are the losing side.8)


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ they will be sure waiting to take revenge in India..


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

^^We'll just kick their a$$e$ again


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 4, 2008)

As of now, let us cherish the win. We will worry about how to blast them in India later.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

Indian Team must work hard and must continue to keep the momentum.. They should not have over confidence, or else...


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

^^They will surely have Overconfidence now. This will lead to a lot of failures in the upcoming matches, if any.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't believe on what Ponting said.......

Its not that their level of cricket has dropped.......IMO India's level of cricket has improved........Both the Bastmen and the Bowlers contributed in the Finals and this is what we need.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ yeah thats true, he never wants to appreciate other team and their hard work..


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

This photograph is making me laugh: 

*ind.cricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/87900/87995.2.jpg

Look at their hands and their faces.......


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

^^Its nice to see them like this. I hope this series has taught them a lesson - Never underestimate another team


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

huh.. look at Ricky's mid finger.. i think he is frustrated


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

The best India-Australia fight happens in the comments of YouTube videos....
I'm going there to answer them back.....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 4, 2008)

Huh... Bad series. Many things other than cricket. Get over it both the teams... and focus on the next games.

Those who live in the past can never progress. You know why Aussies have Kangaroo on their kits? Cause it can never go back. Kangaroo cannot take a backward step. And I think neither did the Aussies... until now.

Australia played bad and India played good. But that is history now. They both should focus on next challenges.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

@ aditya, well said.. Guys like Sachin, yuvraj, gambhir and Dhoni can maintain the consistency. But newbies need to hold their horses and look forward on the upcoming matches


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 5, 2008)

Only thing I feel bad about is our Dada missed out on all the fun.


----------



## axxo (Mar 5, 2008)

enough encouraging Indian cricket team...all this will lead to yet another inconsistence performance from them....
Indian team never learned to win in successive matches..they failed to show consistencies in the past...
look at the aussies..they lost two series in two years..now talk about Indian team???.it would be reciprocal.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 5, 2008)

They must have learnt what can happen if one is over-confident of his capabilities


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> This photograph is making me laugh:
> 
> *ind.cricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/87900/87995.2.jpg
> 
> Look at their hands and their faces.......





 hey y ponting is showing his middle finger..... it shows he is arrogant.....or maybe  cursing us from inside.....


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ Arrey yaar......
I guess he is not showing it intentionally.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey y ponting is showing his middle finger..... it shows he is arrogant.....or maybe  cursing us from inside.....



Hey don't be so suspecious, he is just "putting it in his mouth". 
No pun intended.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great to sees those aussies in the dust.
Now they have lose there champions crown. It's time for the young India to rock on.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 5, 2008)

^^Ga..... This is the problem with the Indian team and supporters. One series won and they start thinking that they are the best. 

Wake up people. Australians have been doing it for long time. Last time England defeated them in Ashes 05, they bounced back to win next 16 matches, including English whitewash 5-0 after 86 years. NZ trashed them before W/C 07 and they came back to win the World Cup. Indians have wounded them. 

It is true that it won't be easy without Gilly, McGrath, Warne, Langer, Martyn and all the others. But they will be out looking for revenge none the less.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

Lool What has Indian team done to be called champions?Did it win the ODI WC or top the rankings?


----------

